# Your Painting/ Hobby Workstation...



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm fortunate in that I have a wife that shares my hobbies, so I get to have my workstation in the livingroom, behind the couch so I can "watch" movies/ TV while working on minis.


































































































So what does YOUR workstation look like?


----------



## Stormbolter88 (Dec 18, 2007)

You lucky bastard! My workstation is like ... the part of my mouse pad that I don't need, plus 6 precariously stacked bead sorting boxes full of minis and paints that is occupying one cramped corner of my computer desk. The current project sits on top of the last box. Sometimes a small bit will fall down under the desk and into The Abyss of Bitz from which no bit has ever returned. And when I'm not sitting at the desk I have to move the chair away from it so the cat can't jump on the chair and bat the minis off.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Great looking workstation. I want your paint holder thingy.


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

I have my own room, buahahaha! We live in miltary housing, and all these places have a random room between the livingroom and bedroom that serves no discernable purpose, so it's my dork lair. I have my computer in one corner, and several desks around the room with all my stuff so I can roll about on my chair... I'll go get some pictures so you can understand the glory that is dedicated workspace!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't really have a workstation these days. The store here allows us to loiter (and paint, for that matter) quite extensively-- they like having the regulars, particularly of the GW persuasion, around. So we chill, paint in the store, keep it relatively neat, and people who are walking through looking for implements for drinking games see the models coming together and are like, hey, cool. Occasionally, the best of us get commissions from role-players and the like for single models. I had a woman offer me 40 bucks the other day for a Reaper Models elf paladin. I was kinda stoked about that.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! My wife makes me paint in our closet!


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

On a pull out desk in my room with boxs scattered about the place.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

I too have a wife who supports my hobbies.
Infact, She is building an Ork army as we speak.
This means i only get half of my workstation though.
Dont get me wrong, it's a happy compromise i think.
Will get some pics up a little bit later.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

mad it myself out of my old dinning table.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

This is gonna take more than one pic as well, as it's spread all over what is currently my son's bedroom...










































As you can see... it's a wreck. We both have our hands in too many projects...


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

As I have just managed to finally put a cabinet to put my minis in I thought I would add to this thread...


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye mine is in the front room as well 

Same advantage as others here that my wife supports the hobby, well she also plays, heck even posts here on Heresy as LVix, so aye we paint pretty much in the front room. 

Will dig out some pics tomorrow as I have two days off. Woot.


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

Heres mine we have a back apartment that is under our land llords place so i have a whole room and table


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

This is my little area in my room at uni:















































Kuffy


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

if my eyes serve me correctly, i see servent of the shard in kuffy;s post!

but sure as hell beats my paint station... a corner of my bed that i put a 1x12 on my lap/bed to hold my random things... 

or i head to my friend's, sit in his garage with a 2 foot by 2 foot chunk of glass on my lap XD


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

koppo, that guy near the botom looks lonely. :laugh:

My workstation is the interior of half a basalisk box. 

I have a table in my room, but it is quite small, and literaly is only just big enughf to fit all of my minis on it, (About 3ftX3ft, and I play guard soooooooo...) at this rate I'm going to need box's for chritmass. The annoying thing is I just got this plastic box to keep my vihicles in, and it was the right size, or would have been if all of my leman russ's didnt have big antenae on them because the look cool. Blarg.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Some pics of my 'work' stations.
First a large horizontal surface shared with the missus, always covered in stuff.








No.2, a smaller bench for finer work and painting (also this room does double duty as a dark-room).








This bench is for the 'heavy' metal work (presently devoted to bathroom taps). I have two feet of another countertop that is even more cluttered than the rest which has shown up as background in some of my WIP shots.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is mine. Yes, it is in the garage


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

here's where the magic happens! and where i chat to you orrible lot lol.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hehe Munky yours is so damn organised. I have difficulty finding things I put down a minute ago on mine lol


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

believe me it isnt my idea!( it would be a huge heap of stuff)
but the girlfriend keeps on at me to tidy up man its bad enough im in a cupboard as it is lol


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is my space of organized chaos;


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a lamp that stick out overtop of my monitors and i just move my keyboard to paint. I'm usually browsing heresy as i paint...when i paint...which is not very often. Though I rough base coated a destroyer the other day. it looks AWESOME. White Gloss Necrons FTW!

Here's my work/hobby space:


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well my paint station isn't much. its more like hte whole down stairs. its under the house. i have my radio well 4radios, a whole shelf overflowing of terrain.
and i can do what i want where i want down there its fun and dirty sort of


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

I have a portion of my massive desk dedicated to it. I can't take a pic right now, but it's basically a space about 1.5'x3'. Across the back is a shelf I made out of Knex for my paints. There are a couple of those small plastic office shelves that I keep bits and glue in, and paint brushes, tools, and glasses of water are scattered around the desk.


----------



## Soundwarp (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow i need to set something up like you guys, nice.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I just paint in the living room; it's quite a long room so our dining table is in there also. Nothing ever set out however - I live out of a rolling storage cabinet. Just bring the painting box downstairs with the kit I need, paint and then put away. Makes sense with a 3 year old and does keep the house tidy. Missus doesn't complain if it's out for a couple of days though - keeps me outta trouble!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is mine. Recently got my desk back from my parents, so its a bit more organized than it would usually be.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

o.k so here is my desk where i work. and it is rather quite clean right now as you can see by the pic.










this is only 1 the other is down stairs under the house and is too dark to take pics of right now.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Finally got my camera out. 

Its about as tidy as it gets, currently got my Chaos army sitting there and new Dark Elves I'm putting together, oh and my work in progress Nurgle Dread based off the AoBR plastic.


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

this is mine got my paintier a few days ago :biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Finally got my camera out.
> 
> Its about as tidy as it gets, currently got my Chaos army sitting there and new Dark Elves I'm putting together, oh and my work in progress Nurgle Dread based off the AoBR plastic.


Oooh, I see a Cold One, some RXBs and a Bolt Thrower... What's the rest of the Dark Elves there Druchii?


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Degzi said:


> this is mine got my paintier a few days ago :biggrin:


that's a nice paint caddy. where did you get it?


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

i got it on a UK site but they are from the US

http://www.paintier.com/index.html

they do them in 2 levels (40)

four levels (80) 

and six levels (120)

i got the 80 one as thats the only one you can get over here cost me just over £50 including shipping. the kits quite good but it does need a bit of modification to get it how i have it. cant wait to use it porperly though only just got it last week and i've had an essay to write so i've not been able to do any painting


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i just have a simple desk in which everything 40k or not is crammed onto... very tight.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

i use my desk in my room lol


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

This is my 'workspace', it is in a constant state of flux since we have so little space... and I am a messy bugger. It is missing my spraybooth and a bunch of models and other shit that lives with the spraybooth. They are all on the dining table! :grin:

Oh, the stuffed toy is my GFs, she has an all pervading influence on my cool factor, first the scissors, now a ninja toy... grumble, grumble...


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I have to unload my stuff from this china cabinet (only place safe from the kids) onto a itty bitty oval coffee table 1x2 feet. I hearby present my new addition to my coffee cup. If you don't know who Trogdor is... Google it, and watch the U-Tube video. 




























And there you have it. :threaten:RAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

There is a new Paintier out? The 120 you say? Oh shit, glad I waited!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> There is a new Paintier out? The 120 you say? Oh shit, glad I waited!


Lol you got THAT many paint eh good job!

And Syph dude you have a lot of brushes!!:laugh:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Syph said:


> Oooh, I see a Cold One, some RXBs and a Bolt Thrower... What's the rest of the Dark Elves there Druchii?


Witch Elves and a Sorceress on foot. The two on the edge of the painting tray are the two Avatars of War Dark Elf figs, the Lord and Sorceress. There are some Corsairs building up there now as well.


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> There is a new Paintier out? The 120 you say? Oh shit, glad I waited!


well sort of u have to buy a 80 and then buy an upgrade to make it a 120 but i had to mod mine because the distance between the levels is just too big if you only use citadel colours the 80 i have after i mod it is 12" if u didnt change the height of it it'd be 5' tall before you know it :laugh: its worth buying though i love mine


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a few bottle of Paint










Opps found some more, so yeah I think I am needing the 120 right around now .










Tools and sandpaper










Xacto Knife and my brush case










Misc Stuff










Model storage area, that is roughtly 17,000 points of eldar in there.










My desk










Around the desk.


----------



## rob12763 (May 2, 2008)

I have a large table and wall shelves in my game room to go along with my 12'x6' table.Great to hold finished models on.When I learn my new camera I will post a picture.Rob


----------

